# Swimming bladder disease, Any Cure?



## Treasure chest (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a black moor on its side and on top the water for over 3 months now. It lives outside so I have not fed it after temperature dropped. I guess it has nothing to do with what kind of food I fed(used to feed it with sinking pallets) since it has not been fed for months. Just wondering if anyone here had good luck with curing this kind of problem? Water tested fine also.


----------

